# Delay in tourist visa.



## Abhi211 (May 31, 2013)

Hi everyone,

My parents have applied for a subclass 676 tourist visa since March 2013. My mother's visa has been granted but my fathers visa is still pending. He is above 75 years age and I was told that the medical checks or analysis are awaited.

Any one else with similar issues?

Thanks.


----------



## mairaj (Jun 13, 2013)

Same is with my parents.
They applied for tourist visa 600 in May. My Mother got the visa and my Father still waiting for medical clearance.


----------



## umak25 (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi same here my father got hos visa awaiing my moms pending for medical applied on 13th may ... a, due to deliver end of july ... any updates from both of you ? Did they get visa


----------



## mairaj (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi Umak,

I am still waiting for my father visa.
Friend of my friend told me that he had the same issue when he applied for his parents visa. His father got visa after 4 months. If they send the medical to Sydney then visa can take any time.
I hope your parents get the visa but just a suggestion that prepare yourself with plan B if they can't come in July end.


----------



## umak25 (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks mairaj ... frankly didnt expect such a huge delay at all . Anyways do keep me posted if u get it. And I guess will have to start plan b


----------



## indianinact (Apr 6, 2013)

umak25 said:


> Thanks mairaj ... frankly didnt expect such a huge delay at all . Anyways do keep me posted if u get it. And I guess will have to start plan b


Was the medical done at an ehealth enabled clinic ? 

If they send reports by post it takes several months for diac to process them ; some have even been reported lost ... while those submitted online are processed in a few days


----------



## umak25 (Jun 13, 2013)

It was done at a ehealth clinic only . My father had only xray hence immediately got processed amd visa issued. My mom had a history of TB hence it seems reports have gone for rview with sydney global health ...


----------



## Naom (Feb 4, 2012)

hi guys,

are you talking about sponsored tourist visa?

I believe diac has got nothing to do with a normal tourist visa application as that is decided by the Australian High Commission in the applicants home country?


----------



## umak25 (Jun 13, 2013)

No this is normal tourist visa for PR parents 1 year stay requested . Applied from india only


----------



## Naom (Feb 4, 2012)

ok, my parents have applied for a 3 month visa on 15 may in pakistan, x rays were requested by the embassy

embassy said visa is expected in this week, we are still waiting


----------



## umak25 (Jun 13, 2013)

hi abhi211 did you receive the visa for your father ??? any further updates anybody ???:fingerscrossed: I havent got any replies yet !! 




Abhi211 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My parents have applied for a subclass 676 tourist visa since March 2013. My mother's visa has been granted but my fathers visa is still pending. He is above 75 years age and I was told that the medical checks or analysis are awaited.
> 
> ...


----------



## Naom (Feb 4, 2012)

my parents received their visa yesterday by email from AHC Pakistan.

3 month tourist visa
submitted may 16 
x rays june 11
grant july 4


----------



## irisn (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi Abhi211, Mairaj,
Did you hear from DIAC on the visa grant. When did you exactly lodge the application?

I am in same boat as Umak25, due on july end and mothers visa pending (applied on 23rd april). praying for the visa to be granted quickly.


----------



## sric (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi Uma,

We are in the same situation at the moment. When did your mom get the visa? did they make it before the due date?

Thanks
Sric


----------



## umak25 (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi my mom got visa on july 24th only and i delivered on july 29th . my inlaws were here luckily by 17th july as we got them 3 month visa which came in 3 days . 




sric said:


> Hi Uma,
> 
> We are in the same situation at the moment. When did your mom get the visa? did they make it before the due date?
> 
> ...


----------



## sric (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks Umak for the quick reply, so we are looking at 10 weeks from date of lodgement if medicals are referred. If that is the case, mine will be touch and go.

Applied for visitor visa (6 months) - 28th June 2013
Request for Medicals - 11th July 2013
Dad got his visa - 18th July 2013
Awaiting Mom's visa - ???


----------

